# Windows 8 Re-install Issue



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

So here is my problem;
I had re-installed Windows 8 on a Asus R505CA laptop knowing that Windows 8 keys are embedded into the motherboard/BIOS.
So the install went fine (skipping the product key when installing).
Now Windows 8 is loaded onto the computer but will not activate (both online and over the phone). 

...Help :huh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you install the same version of Windows 8?

Why not just use the recovery partition?


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

I tried using the built in Refresh/Reset Windows but it asked for recovery media. (which no USB or DVD was made)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

So where did you get the media used to do the reinstall?

Was it the same version home, pro, x86, x64?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You shouldn't have needed Recovery Media. See: Windows 8 Tip: Reset or Refresh Your PC | Windows 8 content from Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

The issue is that it didn't give me another option. Any time I tried to create recovery media with the software included the computer would crash (or even open a file explorer). 
Needless to say I need suggestions on trying to get Windows activated again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let's get on the same page. Please explain Any time I tried to create recovery media with the software included


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

The computer would load into Windows but would not open any programs, or Windows explorer (both in safe mode and normal). So I was unable to create a Windows recovery disk or usb (using Asus software or Windows software)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Asus laptops- Accessing the recovery partition


----------



## staples148 (Jan 2, 2013)

No luck with that, I will end up sending the unit to Asus instead for them to re-image the drive.
Unfortunately now I have a Toshiba with the same issue (with a replaced hard drive)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you using the same media to install on that one too?


----------

